# My new Rams spawning



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi! Here I present the first spawning of the Ramirezi generation born in one of my tanks. This aquarium is too much difficult to the fry survive if they hatch but I will entertain a lot watching my Rams defend their spawning as if they were in their natural habitat. I put this couple in this aquarium because I have two other couples in the other aquariums that I have, one of this couple are alone in one of the aquariums. I hope you like the video. Greetings!

https://youtu.be/87QwVo4MX4M


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, I see you still have the original form. The fish I like very much. It is the most beautiful dwarf cichlid. I myself have not yet bred him. He has always been very difficult. That's why I have no photos. But Tom has very nice pictures. Just look times there.
I once had Nanacara. The brood care behavior is very interesting. All dwarf cichlids.
It is said that some other fish reinforce it with the parental care instinct. No strong, aggressive fish. But every now and swim past and disturb a little.
You have the catfish. Probably C. rabauti, or aeneus.
If no "enemy factor" is that parental care is not operated long.
I wish you continued success.
BTW The Vallisnerien have grown very well.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> Hi, I see you still have the original form. The fish I like very much. It is the most beautiful dwarf cichlid. I myself have not yet bred him. He has always been very difficult. That's why I have no photos. But Tom has very nice pictures. Just look times there.
> I once had Nanacara. The brood care behavior is very interesting. All dwarf cichlids.
> It is said that some other fish reinforce it with the parental care instinct. No strong, aggressive fish. But every now and swim past and disturb a little.
> You have the catfish. Probably C. rabauti, or aeneus.
> ...


Thanks my friend, Yes, I have corys aeneus and fry of these too. They are most troublesome for my Rams but I can not move them from other aquarium. There are some new plants if you look closely you can see them and yes, vallisneria has grown and reproduced very well. 

PS: I also put new LED lights in this tank. I have a video about it: https://youtu.be/zjgCTajxbtE


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello there,
The small, fast-moving objects, what are they? Juveniles?
The LED light is adjustable in length? It inspires me. A well-known dealer has already offered me. What is all settled? Temperature, CO2, light rhythm?
It is good to see what others are doing.
Greetings


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> Hello there,
> The small, fast-moving objects, what are they? Juveniles?
> The LED light is adjustable in length? It inspires me. A well-known dealer has already offered me. What is all settled? Temperature, CO2, light rhythm?
> It is good to see what others are doing.
> Greetings


Hi! The small fast moving objects are the juveniles corys, I don't use CO2, the lamp is adjustable from 18 "- 24". The temperature of my aquarium has been something hot (83 ° F, 84ºF approx.) this summer but apparently not affected, I've left the light on all the day, in the video I think you can see lumens and the range of spectrum light in the lamp box. It is not the most ideal for plants but if it have been very well with my plants.
I got some good news !!!  My German Blue Rams Have their second spawning today! Hope this time the fry make it .. here I upload the video, hope you like it! Greetings

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UL9M8RtzRw 


__________________
My channel in YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVImmM5y7P98cGsVEVwidJA


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

king_acuarios said:


> Hi! The small fast moving objects are the juveniles corys, I don't use CO2, the lamp is adjustable from 18 "- 24". The temperature of my aquarium has been something hot (83 ° F, 84ºF approx.) this summer but apparently not affected, I've left the light on all the day, in the video I think you can see lumens and the range of spectrum light in the lamp box. It is not the most ideal for plants but if it have been very well with my plants.
> I got some good news !!!  My German Blue Rams Have their second spawning today! Hope this time the fry make it .. here I upload the video, hope you like it! Greetings
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UL9M8RtzRw
> ...


Hello
I congratulate you on the new success.
Thanks for the information.
Now what you feed on the young fish? Perhaps Artemia?
Greetings

Please reply!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, 
Please reply. I have a note for you. 

Did you receive my PM ?

Greetings


----------



## Jim Gilbertson (Aug 25, 2015)

What a great video, very interesting.


----------



## Jim Gilbertson (Aug 25, 2015)

Trying to figure out why my post here didnt show up ???


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> Hi,
> Please reply. I have a note for you.
> 
> Did you receive my PM ?
> ...


Hi my friend! sorry for the delay. I would like to know how you feed the fry because I fed with rotifers a new fry who were born in another aquarium and however they died.  These are:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvfzBjuKKpc

Hi Jim! Thanks, I can see your post.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,
The second brood they have lost? How did that happen? I'm so sorry. But the first brood is still floating?
I am sending you a link with rotifers. Many of them I have in my garden barrels. As a comparison, for the microscope.
Stefansbachtal Gevelsberg: Leben in Teich und Garten: Rädertiere (Rotatoria)

Greetings


----------

